# Easel Recommendations? Help!



## gkhaikin (May 9, 2013)

My girlfriend's birthday is coming up at the end of the month, and she has mentioned wanting a studio easel from dickblick.com 

can anyone recommend a good, but not wallet busting easel (not more than 250ish?)? She paints acrylic and water colors, not sure if that matters! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is the one I use all of the time...I have three of them and love it. 

http://www.dickblick.com/products/blick-beechwood-convertible-easel/


----------



## gkhaikin (May 9, 2013)

Thanks George!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very welcome...An easel to an artist is a very personal piece of equipment. What I love about this easel is it can be laid down and worked on horizontally or in an upright position. Also when not in use it can be folded up and stored away. I set mostly while painting but can be used while standing.


----------

